# Oil leak! Help!



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm leaving trails of black gold where ever i go, not low pressure warnings yet. It started yesterday. Me and my roommate mechanic peaked under and he said it looks likes it s coming from the intake manifold. Would that make sense? I did not think that oil ran through it, but hey, if it is, its better then a head gasket .

'91 Stanza

P.S. Just put in new FI's, i have such bad luck :balls:


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Fixed it. Valve cover was lose


----------

